# Dodge FFPW Resto



## deand1

I am restoring a 1951 Dodge civilian Flat Fender Power Wagon.  Would it be OK to post and ask questions on this forum or where should I go?


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum.

You're good to go in this forum section.  I don't know much about this vehicle but you have it in the Military Vehicles section.  We also have a general "Cars and Trucks" section but our members would normally hit both.

Since your posting pics, sure would like to see a bigger version of your avatar picture.  That's something really sweet there!


----------



## deand1

OK thanks for the quick reply.  I am going to share my "Power Woman" with you:


----------



## wakeupcall

Keep us up to date on restore. Also wondering if a guy can have more than one Power Woman at any time? I think it could be good !!


----------



## Melensdad

Darn I would this would have been posted a couple years ago.  My daughter went to school with a friend who's dad had restored a couple different varients of the old Power Wagons.  I used to run into him from time-to-time at school functions, but I've not seen him in 2 or 3 years.  I'm sure he'd have been able to help.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I own an m37 I haven't seen it in years if you have questions I can help there are several around here in restorable condition just the owners think they are gold plated.


----------



## deand1

I hear you about the owners idea of FFPW's value.  Mine was free to haul off a ranch that was being taken over by the sons.  It is not in good shape but I like challenges. Parts are available, I just paid $73 for a new water pump from NAPA.

Dean


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's what my m37 needs I just want to get the old fashioned grease able type like it has now


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Snowtrac Nome said:


> that's what my m37 needs I just want to get the old fashioned grease able type like it has now



I lost track for some reason...are we talking about the water pump or the girl????


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Randy I don't need the pic of the lady to keep it g rated I won't tell what I was doing at lunch.


----------



## deand1

The FFPW (Flat Fender Power Wagon) I began to restore in 2015 is now complete.  I have a lot of time, and money into this restoration but it has kept me vertical, and for the most part, out of the bars this past 5 years.


----------



## J5 Bombardier

Very nice, is the box a repro or an original you found and restored ?
                                                   J5 Bombardier


----------



## pixie

Amazing transformation !!!

One of my all time favorite trucks


----------



## deand1

J5 Bombardier said:


> Very nice, is the box a repro or an original you found and restored ?
> J5 Bombardier



Thanks. The bedsides are original.  The tailgate and headwall are reproduction.


----------



## wakeupcall

Oh my gosh what a transformation!! That is a beautiful truck, excellent work! You have done an absoloutely great job. Now for the enjoying it part, have fun!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

What an absolutely beautiful job.  Your skill, patience and perseverance amaze me.  Now the big question is, are you going to store it and look at it or are you going to take it out on the road and enjoy it?  Me?  I'd be driving that puppy.


----------



## deand1

EastTexFrank said:


> What an absolutely beautiful job.  Your skill, patience and perseverance amaze me.  Now the big question is, are you going to store it and look at it or are you going to take it out on the road and enjoy it?  Me?  I'd be driving that puppy.



Thanks for the kind words. You forgot one thing, money! If I keep it 25 years in this condition I won’t be able to get out of it what I put in. So, yes I am driving it as soon as I get it registered. It took 5 months to get a title for it. It is titled as a Reconstructed Vehicle. I will register it as a 1949 Dodge Power Wagon Vintage Vehicle.

BTW, it rides like a 1949 Power Wagon too.


----------

